# Simrad GO7 XSE Touchscreen



## vitlij (2. Oktober 2016)

Hi, die Liste der Probleme nimmt irgendwie kein Ende mit dem Gerät. 

Gestern fiel das Touchscreen aus. Es ging nur noch der Powerknopf. Keine Reaktion mehr beim "touchen" 

Gelbes Kabel habe ich gekürzt, weil das Problem von HDS bekannt war. Brachte kurz Besserung, um dann erneut nicht mehr zu funktionieren. 

Batterie ist voll und Ersatzbatterie klemmte auch dran. 
Der Geber hing natürlich zwecks Erdung auch dran. 

Hard Reset brachte auch nichts.


----------



## Barschler (3. November 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Touchscreen*

Du hast Post...


----------



## vitlij (8. November 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Touchscreen*

hi, 


echolot ging an navico. leider sind die jungs die letzten wochen am umziehen gewesen. 

hat jemand rein zufällig die neue adresse bzw. telefonnumer von denen, da die alte nicht mehr geht.


----------

